# WoW Model viewer



## Ahnron (2. August 2007)

Hi,

ich hab schon verzweifelt nach der neusten Version vom WoW Model viewer gesucht aber nix gefunden...

Hoffe jemand kann mir weiter helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Ahnron


----------



## Malygos (2. August 2007)

Versuchs mal auf http://wowmodelviewer.org/ 
ist auf English soltest du aber schon finden können^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prof.Einstein77 (27. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt müsste es nur noch die neuste Version geben, denn die Version kennt nicht mal
Shadowprowler's Chestguard  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (27. Oktober 2007)

Schade dass man auf die Waffen noch nicht Mungo enchanten kann!


----------



## Mompster (2. Juni 2008)

angeklickt und ZACK meldet sich McAfee mit ner Trojaner-Warnung in einer .swf-Datei

Aufpassen


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (26. Oktober 2008)

Weiß wer ob es ein ähnliches, besseres Programm gibt? ich hab nämlich pft Ärger mit dem wowmodelview 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (27. Oktober 2008)

Gibts überhaupt schon den modelviewer für den letzten patch? Suche verzweifelt nach dem...


----------



## chridi (29. Oktober 2008)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Gibts überhaupt schon den modelviewer für den letzten patch? Suche verzweifelt nach dem...



geht mir auch so.
hat jemand ne lösung damit er wieder läuft?


----------



## chridi (29. Oktober 2008)

bringt uns auch ned weiter...

evtl. ne möglichkeit:
http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/forum/index.php?topic=3932.0

bei mir half ne rücksicherung von der usb-platte (und anpassung der config datei), damit der modelviewer zumindest wieder mit den alten files läuft ...


----------



## Shariko (29. November 2008)

Also im Moment ist die Seite offline, da kann man im Moment nix machen. Hoffe aber, dass die bald wieder an Start geht und hoffe auch, dass sie dann die neueste Version hat, da im Moment meine Version rumzickt wegen dem neuesten Patch.


----------



## Ahramanyu (29. November 2008)

Der nächste, der vom Thema abweicht erhält einen Freiflug nach Disneyland Resort Banris.

/BtT


Edit: Um Gesichtern mit gehobenen Augenbrauen vorzuwirken: Ja, es wurden Beiträge gelöscht.


----------



## Marmor (29. November 2008)

Shariko schrieb:


> Also im Moment ist die Seite offline, da kann man im Moment nix machen. Hoffe aber, dass die bald wieder an Start geht und hoffe auch, dass sie dann die neueste Version hat, da im Moment meine Version rumzickt wegen dem neuesten Patch.



Das ist interessant. Vor 2 Tagen war die noch online.
Zumindest konnte man auf das Forum zugreifen. Dort war es möglich, einen "Fan-Mod" herunterzuladen:

Name: wowmodelview-0.5.08-alfred-wotlk-v0.24

Damit funktionierten die Models immerhin. Allerdings kam es zu schweren Grafikfehlern, die einem das "Herumprobieren" mit dem Modelviewer zur Qual machten.

Eventuell könnt ihr die oben angegebene Version irgendwo anders im Netz finden...


----------



## Maladin (29. November 2008)

Den Alfred Mod habe ich auf einer taiwanesischen Seite entdeckt. Da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die Seite sauber ist, werde ich mal den Google Query posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 -- > http://www.google.de/search?q=alfred+wowmo...wer&start=1

Seid immer vorsichtig, wenn ein Onkel euch einen Link anbietet. Ich warte lieber, bis es eine neue Nicht-Fan-Version gibt.

/wink maladin


----------



## Shariko (30. November 2008)

Marmor schrieb:


> Das ist interessant. Vor 2 Tagen war die noch online.



Gestern war sie zumindest offline gewesen, ka warum. Jetzt ist sie wieder online, vielleicht hatten se Serverprobleme oder irgendwas anderes.

Jedenfalls ich warte auch, bis es die aktuellste Version gibt. Da ist man wenigstens auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Hygieia (19. Dezember 2008)

ich habe den model viewer wie immer runtergeladen und installiert. 
da er alle .mpq's selbst eingestellt hat, gehe ich davon aus das alles funktioniert. 
da ich eine signatur mit einem menschen muss/möchte, wählte ich diesen charakter aus. 

angezeigt bekomme ich eine "human"-Figur ohne hände und unterkiefer... ist das nur bei mir so oder kann mir jemand per icq oder email (im profil zu finden) eine funktionierende version per link zukommen lassen? 

ich wäre sehr verbunden.

lg
Hygie


----------



## Raqill (19. Dezember 2008)

Die *neuste* Version ist vom 15. Mail 2008 also vor Lich King, gedulded euch etwas bald wirds bestimmt einen Patch geben!


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (6. Januar 2009)

: / Need Model Viewer für mein neues Machinima nur prangert auf deren HP atm:

"This Domain (bans-ysa.com) Has Been Disabled

For information on restoring your account please call customer service as soon as possible

When/If you call our support help line, please have your site name ready. "

Und die Meldungen über Trojaner im Model Viewer werden auch immer häufiger...

Weiß einer von euch was da los ist / gibts ein alternatives Programm?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (6. Januar 2009)

also ich weiß ja nicht ob überhaupt noch wer vom original team am modelviewer arbeitet.

der modelviewer funktioniert ja bekanntlicher weise seit 3.0 nicht mehr und das team um den modelviewer hat auch recht schnell für die beta und für patch 3.0.1 nen modelviewer geliefert, der schon gut funktionierte, auch wenn es probleme mit den effekten gab. im forum wurde aber immer nur rumgemault, dass dies und das nicht funktionieren würde und das das team doch schon genügend zeit hatte um nen funktionierenden modelviewer zu machen. ende dieser geschichte war dann, dass alles was das team bisher gemacht hatte vom server genommen wurde und die leute einfach gesagt haben, dass wenn die anderen user im forum nur rummaulen können, man nicht weiter am modelviewer arbeiten werde.

fans haben dann aber doch noch die alten daten gehabt und mit denen weitergearbeitet.

momentan gibt es nen funktionierenden modelviewer der aber auch seine macken hat (darstellung von einigen effekten sind falsch und die schultern sind überall zu groß) und wo man erstmal ein wenig dran machen muss. und zwar muss man sich den aktuellsten modelviewer runterladen und sich die testversion von visual basic c++ von microsoft runterladen und dann den programmcode vom modelviewer ein wenig umschreiben (im forum gibt es aber auch einfach ne datei die man ausführen kann) und wenn man dann glück hat, läuft der modelviewer wieder.


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

fan update funktioniert, benutze es seit dem patch


----------



## Dodo321 (6. Januar 2009)

Link wäre nice.


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

da das modelviewer forum down ist spuckte google das hier aus
http://www.plunder.com/WoW-Model-Viewer-3-...VZMbuR3UW2g.htm
garantiere für nichts, ich habs aus dem modelviewerforum


----------



## Craked89 (7. Januar 2009)

Es gibt den Modelviewer 0.6.0.1 schon....( Nein es ist offiziell nicht das Fanupdate, welches keinen Schultern or so anzeigt)
Da funktioniert nun auch alles...
Nicht wie im Fanupdate

Da die HP aber down ist kann ich dir den Link nicht geben..

Auf jeden Fall brauchst du dafür Microsoft C++ Visual Center Express Edition (kannste gratis downloaden)

Und damit ihr nicht denkt ich laber unsinn klickt bitte auf das Bild und achtet auf die Obere Fensterleiste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sobald die HP wieder online ist geht in den Download bereich, da ist diese Version schon drin (auf Seite 2)


MfG

Craked


----------



## Hexadezimal (8. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht hilft Euch folgender Link weiter:

NOT TESTED!
http://www.wowprovider.com/ModelViewer.aspx
NOT TESTED!


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (8. Januar 2009)

Hexadezimal schrieb:


> NOT TESTED!
> http://www.wowprovider.com/ModelViewer.aspx
> NOT TESTED!




funktioniert bei mir

edit: nun ist es doch bei mir kaputt :<


----------



## Cheaters (8. Januar 2009)

Hexadezimal schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft Euch folgender Link weiter:
> 
> NOT TESTED!
> http://www.wowprovider.com/ModelViewer.aspx
> NOT TESTED!



Funzt. zu 100%.

Ist Virenfreien, und auch die Animationen gehen wieder!

MfG


----------



## Urando (8. Januar 2009)

Craked89 schrieb:


> Es gibt den Modelviewer 0.6.0.1 schon....( Nein es ist offiziell nicht das Fanupdate, welches keinen Schultern or so anzeigt)
> Da funktioniert nun auch alles...
> Nicht wie im Fanupdate
> 
> ...



Die Seite (wowmodelviewer.org) ist online, finde jedoch dort nichts mit 6.01 o.ä. . Falls du den Link nun posten kannst würde ich mich sehr freuen, da ich es sehr dringend benötige

mfg


----------



## Tabulon (8. Januar 2009)

Ich denke das muss es sein:
newest version

Hoffe habe geholfen, bin auch gerade am testen...

edit: Bei mir kommt so ne komische Fehlermeldung das die Datei nicht ausgeführt werden kann, liegt aber wahrscheinlich an meinem Computer, probiert ihr es mal


----------



## klogmo (8. Januar 2009)

Bei mir funzt's ohne Probleme bisher, bin aber noch am testen.


----------



## Craked89 (11. Januar 2009)

Hier einfach die Anweisungen im Thread befolgen( ist auf englisch..sollte aber nicht so schwer sein)

http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/forum/index.php?topic=4136.0

Viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: der link oben ist ein update nehmt lieber den


----------



## Shariko (12. Januar 2009)

Bei mir funzt die neue Version einwandfrei bis jetzt. Endlich kann ich wieder basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dregalos (14. Januar 2009)

http://www.wowprovider.com/ 

da gibts jetzt immer die neuste Version, auf http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/ wird nix mehr geupdated:

"The official http://www.wowmodelviewer.org website is no longer updated with downloads!
Due to the original developer not being able to work on WoWModelViewer before 2010, there won't be any
download on the official website.
Please visit http://www.wowprovider.com instead for new updates."


----------



## Natálya (18. Februar 2009)

Ich hab jetzt die Version 0.6.0.3 von wowprovider runtergeladen und der meint da immer:
"Diese Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, da die Side-by-Side Konfiguration ungültig ist. Weiter Informationen erhalten Sie im Anwendungsereignisprotokoll."

Hat jemand ne Idee und kann weiterhelfen? Ich hab Vista, vllt liegts ja daran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karash Azshara (18. Februar 2009)

Hast Du mal probiert Dir Visual Studio C++ zu installieren? Da sind einige für den Modelviewer unentbehrliche DLLs drin.


----------



## Natálya (19. Februar 2009)

Hm ne hab ich nicht, kann ich aber machen, wenn's Freeware ist...^^

Edit: Ich lad's grad runter, hoffentlich bringt's was!^^


----------



## Hygieia (1. März 2009)

hi, ich hab mir auch ne neue version runter geladen.... und paar alte. folgendes trat auf:

alte versionen: schließen sich sofort sobald ich einen char auswähle. 
neuste version: kann keine schulterteile anzeigen, es fehlen immer noch beim human (w) die hände und der unterkiefer, grafikfehler in den klamotten (anzeige).

die neuste version ist nicht besser, aber man bekommt sie schon mal auf.... habe ich was falsch eingestellt... ? gibts ne version wo alles mal richtig funktioniert? ich hab noch verschiedene auf meinem pc behalten, falls sich mal was ergibt... würde mich für hilfe per icq oder email oder pm sehr bedanken.

lg
hygie

_*EDIT: hat sich erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab nun was was funzt !!!! vielen vielen dank *_**_


----------



## chridi (3. März 2009)

Hygieia schrieb:


> ...
> 
> _*EDIT: hat sich erledigt
> 
> ...




und was??


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (3. März 2009)

auf die gefahr hin hier als noob oder boon beleidigt zu werden frage ich jetzt mal.
Was is genau der Modelview? was bringt er mir / kann er mir anzeigen?
bitte nur schnell ne antwort, weil bevor ich da 2 tage lang instalier will ich dann auch wissen was ich instaliere 

Vielen dank im Vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manorus (3. März 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> auf die gefahr hin hier als noob oder boon beleidigt zu werden frage ich jetzt mal.
> Was is genau der Modelview? was bringt er mir / kann er mir anzeigen?
> bitte nur schnell ne antwort, weil bevor ich da 2 tage lang instalier will ich dann auch wissen was ich instaliere
> 
> ...



Modelviewer ist ein programm, welches dir die verschiedenen Models aus WoW anzeigen kann. Dafür muss WoW installiert sein. 
Mit Modeviewer kannst du alle NPC Models zeigen, also wenn du willst Illidan, Arthas, Ragnaros usw.., und sie die verschiedenen Bewegungen machen lassen (sterben, spawnen, schlagen usw.)
Ausserdem kannst du einen Character erstellen, wie halt in WoW, aber diesen dann mit jedem Rüstungsgegenstand aus einer Liste ausrüsten (sind alle Rüstungen und Waffen die es in WoW gibt). Du kannst den Char auch aufmounten lassen. Und dieses selbsterstellten Char kannst du dann (wie bei den NPCs) alles asuführen lassen, wass du willst, (emotes, laufen, kämpfen und andere)
Mit Modelviewer werden oft Machinimas gemacht, indem sie Chars in Modelviewer erstellen, sie bewegungen ausführen lassen, und dann aufnehmen^^

MFG
Manorus


----------



## misfit77 (15. Juni 2009)

hab mir das ding von der angegebenen seite runtergeladen und es öffnet sich auch.....
leider verschwindet das komplette fenster sobald ich etwas auswähle und windows sendet die meldung "modelviewer.exe funktioniert nicht mehr".
habt ihr dafür ne erklärung und lösung?

danke im voraus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheEwanie (4. August 2010)

Juhu, Freunde! Eine neue Version des Viewer ist realeast!!!!!!
http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=66&Itemid=1


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (4. August 2010)

komisch.. ich hab r268 und auf deiner seite wird r252 angeboten...


----------



## TheEwanie (4. August 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> komisch.. ich hab r268 und auf deiner seite wird r252 angeboten...



...Zumindest is meins deutsch! *g*


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (4. August 2010)

awon schrieb:


> ...Zumindest is meins deutsch! *g*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (4. August 2010)

Deins is ja auch 64 Bit....Bei mir funkt. die 32 Bit Variante komischerweise auf 64 Bit O.O


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (4. August 2010)

Preiset die Abwärtskompatibilität :-P


Edit:

http://code.google.com/p/wowmodelviewer/downloads/list

Gibts als 32 und 64 bit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (4. August 2010)

Ich behalt jetz meine 32 Bitz versoin, wenns schon funkt..


----------

